# Bird gone 'extinct' 7 decades earlier rediscovered!



## GhorMaanas (Mar 15, 2015)

interesting news (though a week or two old)! another of 'kudrat ka karishma'!



> A bird thought to have gone the way of the dodo decades ago has been rediscovered in Myanmar (Burma), scientists reported Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*i.imgur.com/bPfSvuim.jpg

*news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2...t-rediscovered-myanmar-burma-animals-science/


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 15, 2015)

There was news about sparrows in India as well about 2-3 years but now there are plenty to be seen around at least in Mumbai


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone wants to make a documentary of how India saved the bird from extinction named "India's bird"?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

good news
but guess it was "extinct" only in Burma, it's just Vulnerable otherwise


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> Anyone wants to make a documentary of how India saved the bird from extinction named "India's bird"?



Every body wants to make movies and documentaries on social subjects rather such fantastic topics like saving the Indian Tiger, Sparrow from extinction.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

Do some good work.. 

Sparrow Shelter


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Do some good work..
> 
> Sparrow Shelter



Great Dude...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Great Dude...



buy any one they can install it for you or you can do it for yourself.. they can also suggest you to where put this up.. 
I suggest all digitians.. Do some good work..


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

ooh it's the modern architecture that is causing this... wow didn't know that sparrows didn't even use trees


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> buy any one they can install it for you or you can do it for yourself.. they can also suggest you to where put this up..
> I suggest all digitians.. Do some good work..



Even a small nest made out of DIY cardboard is enough to save any bird if for that matter...
What matters is consistency to think about our environment around us...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 16, 2015)

we don't see sparrows much for the last many years. there were many coming to our home during my childhood days. few used to come long back in this city also but rare nowadays


----------



## amjath (Mar 16, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> we don't see sparrows much for the last many years. there were many coming to our home during my childhood days. few used to come long back in this city also but rare nowadays



Cell phone towers radiations are not reduced [somewhere i read], So i can see many sparrows now


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 16, 2015)

bat extinction due to radiation


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> Anyone wants to make a documentary of how India saved the bird from extinction named "India's bird"?





BTW, had seen about a person who constructed those bird-shelters out of his home (at Pune i think) some years back on a TV show.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 20, 2015)

today was 'world sparrow day'. things we could do for birdies.


----------

